# Triganino



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anybody know about this breed or had them before?

I got a pair from an international fair in Italy. I have no idea what their English name is or if they have one. I suspect they may be a regional Italian breed. There were also ones called Reggianino and a lot of others I didn't recognize.

Any ideas what they are like or if they have an english name?

Female









Male









together


----------



## souperfly (Aug 22, 2012)

*modena*

Looks To Be German modenas


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

aren;t modenas large? These are quite small and compact


----------



## souperfly (Aug 22, 2012)

*true*

True But ThoseAre Regular show Type. These Should Be Able To Fly.

Type Up German Modenas In Either Google Or youtube


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

thanks  will do!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hey thanks! When I was looking at the modenas, triganino modenas came up also! so you were spot on 

Seems they are great little fliers also


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

modenas before they started showing them were a theifing pigeon like domestic flights and the spainish pouters they orignated in modena italy i said your birds were of german modena type


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

theiving pigeons? I thought only croppers and pouters were thieves.

Actually I have a couple of racer flocks in my area that fly over us. When I was talking to people about having free flying fancy pigeons I was warned that if they went with the other flocks the racer guys would keep them and sell them  

I was intending to have them free flying but am now having doubts. If they are thieves, are they less likely to stray to another flock??

Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These are not German Modenas. They are Triganino Modenese - or Italian Modenas, as we call them. They are the ancestral breed of German and English Modenas. Pretty normal looking pigeon, aside from the usual Modena patterns.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

MaryOfExeter said:


> These are not German Modenas. They are Triganino Modenese - or Italian Modenas, as we call them. They are the ancestral breed of German and English Modenas. Pretty normal looking pigeon, aside from the usual Modena patterns.


THanks! I was wondering why an Italian breed was called a German Modena 

Are they really theives too??


----------



## FabioZ (Jan 9, 2014)

You can find something in english about this breed in the Lyell book:
https://sites.google.com/site/triganino/Home/storia/lyell

or also in this article:
http://www.internationalmodenaclub.com/Online%20Library/Subject%20Search/Modena%20History/PigeonSportInItalyPg1-2.pdf

Regards
Fabio


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Only pouters/croppers are thieving breeds. Flying flights, these modenas, and many other breeds are what I and some others call "war breeds". They can be flown in large numbers to have different peoples stocks clash with each other in an attemp to gain others people birds into your stock. Which are then kept, sold back, sold to another person, or killed.

They differ from pouters/croppers in that pouters are for the most part trained individually and birds are released individually and are ment to catch ferals of the opposite sex. It's an exploitation of their sex drive. That is my understanding. I believe there are other variations of the game but all involving your bird going after the opposite sex. I think just cocks are used.Thieving is a game with scores and what not. Wars breeds playing (what is referred in New York as) "catch, keep" is not a game. It's a natural occurrence which takes place because you have many people who enjoy flying there birds and live close and it's only natural that the stocks join up once in a while. At the same time some people will try hard to catch someone elses bird. The culture views it as "fair game" when the birds are in the air; they are anyone's bird that can drop them. Sometimes the people "playing" may not like each other at all. 

Having said that about New York, in Urfa, Turkey playing "catch keep" is highly organized and everyone releases there birds at the same time of day (4 pm) and there is a shop that keeps score and it's much more complicated and many more breeds are involved. 

Here's a link going into details on the Urfa war breed games

http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=29


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys  Some very interesting reads.

Yes I'd heard about pigeon 'wars' before. Didn't realise modenas were part of that! 

I have a couple of homer flocks in the neighbour hood and some one definitely has rollers. Does this 'warring' ability mean that my birds might also go with their flock? Or Does it only work one way - that I might end up with my neighbors birds? (not that I;m planning it lol)


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It goes both ways. The war breeds are just the breeds known for it. They don't really have special abilities they just fly. Homers would probably be hard to have drop down on your loft. Rollers will leave their flocks though. It's not really about getting the "best" breed for it though. It really about the culture around one breed, at least in the New York. Some people in the area of Brooklyn, New York get upset about how people fly tipplers only to try catching other people's flying flights. They call them dog catchers because they fell they are only doing it to try to catch the other people's birds. They would prefer to just have flying flights go up against flying flights which I believe is how it mostly used to be. I don't know all the history with the modenas but it's probably was pretty similar except they say they killed the birds. The game died off awhile ago I believe in Modena.

I dont know about the flying modenas but with flying flights the do what is called "rolling out" which is not be confused with rolling like rollers. It means the flock spins tight circles but at the same time slowly drifts away from their loft. Doing this is how birds can be won or lost. Somebodys bird has to venture away from the loft in order to have the birds clash with each other. That why in Brooklyn they don't like the tipplers because they don't venture away from the loft and they only wait for other peoples birds to come around then they send theirs birds out.

The other thing is These birds being bred a lot and new birds are being added to the flock a lot so those are the ones I think that are more likely to leave. If you don't have people around you and they don't breed a lot the chances of one of their birds dropping is decreased.


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

this is all very interesting ive seen a bunch of videos about the pigeon culture in NYC and after reading the little you spoke of they make alot more sense


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Old Triganino Modenas*

I came upon this thread from 2013 when searching the web for the old style Italian Modena (Triganino Modena). Does anyone know of a breed of these birds in the USA? Does anyone have a link to the standard for these birds?




MaryOfExeter said:


> These are not German Modenas. They are Triganino Modenese - or Italian Modenas, as we call them. They are the ancestral breed of German and English Modenas. Pretty normal looking pigeon, aside from the usual Modena patterns.


----------

